# Cherry Pudding



## Guest (Sep 1, 1999)

If you've been reading my recipes, you know by now that most of them are inspired by something out of our garden. We have a beautiful semi-dwarf North Star Cherry tree, which is ready in early June. I sugar pack and freeze the cherries for recipes like this one. This is another from the old Virginia extension agent cookbook.CHERRY PUDDINGOver one pint of pitted sour cherries, put 1 cup sugar. Let stand while you make batter as follows.1 tablespoon butter creamed with 1/2 cup sugar, then add 1 cup flour sifted with 1 tablespoon baking powder and 1/4 teasp salt. Add 1/2 cup milk and stir well. Pour batter into buttered baking dish, add cherries and cover with 1 cup boiling water. The batter will come to the top while baking at 350ï¿½F for 45 minutes or until top is lightly browned. The recipe also says you can use rhubarb, sour apples or strawberries, but I haven't tried it. Good with ice cream!kate


----------



## Guest (Sep 1, 1999)

kate,You are some lucky girl, to have so many fresh fruits. ------------------LET'S ALL PRAY FOR A CURE TO THIS IBS SOON!BETTIE


----------

